# Acorn



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

At Christmas time I found a cpl of these acorn rough outs in the big hobby store. I turned them into ornaments all the while thinking I ought to be able to incorporate them into some kind of stick topper.

Found one more in the hobby stores discontinued junk bin, for a whole 49 cents. Added the stem as it was broken and whittled up a face. At a bit bigger than a golf ball not sure if I can use on stick. Might have to get a chunk of basswood or aspen make a bigger one. Fun whittling anyway!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like it would make a fun topper. The others might have a better idea of proper size. I know I don't have a clue.

Rodney


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks great. Nice going would make a good topper.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Size of topper is only important if it is to fit into the hand as a short support walking stick, minus the stalk the acorn could fit this catgory other wise it's size is how you want to make it, when I firs started I worked on the bigger size - left room for reworking mistakes and still ended up with a decent sized topper


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

as gloops said as long as it fits comfortanly in your hand and you want to do one go for it.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice carving!!


----------

